# Auf Netzwerkfestplatte zugreifen



## regic (7. Jun 2012)

Hallo Leute,

Ich würde gerne mit meinem Programm auf eine Textdatei zugreifen, die auf einer Netzwerk festplatte liegt bzw. ein kleiner USB der am Modem angeschlossen ist.

Ich habe leider noch keine Erfahrungen von Netzwerkprogrammierung mit Java...

Hoffe ihr könnt mir helfen..

Danke

mfg


----------



## NetDrive (8. Jun 2012)

Bevor du dich mit der Netzwerkprogrammierung in Java aus einandersetzt wäre es clever eratmal zu sehen wie das Speichermedium durch deinen Multimedia-Router (Modem ist hier IMO nicht ganz so treffend) dem LAN zur verfügung gestellt wird und ob es dafür gute Frameworks gibt.

Eine Möglichkeit wäre das einfache Bereitstellen eines SMB Shares was man dann mounten und als normales Laufwerk nutzen kann.
Oder auch eine etwas andere Anbindung durch HTTP oder FTP wäre denkbar. Eventuell sogar WebDav.
Was man auch machen könnte wären Multimedia-Streaming-Technologien.
Alles abhängig vom Typ des Speichers und Routers.

Wenn du dann die Info hast (sollte reichen nach deinem Router zu googlen) kann man darauf aufbauend sehen was du für den Zugriff alles an Klassen und Wissen brauchst um es deinen Anforderungen anzupassen. Wir können dir dann helfen das Wissen zu erarbeiten und bei Problemen Lösungen zu finden.

An sich wird es sicher Lösungen geben, aber die Infos die du uns gegeben hast reich leider noch nicht aus um dir weiter zu helfen. Ein paar mehr Dinge müsstest du uns schon noch verraten.


----------



## regic (9. Jun 2012)

Ok, jetz hab ich endlich mein Modem so weit konfiguriert das ich ftp zugang habe.

Also eigentlich muss ich jetz nur noch wissen wie ich in java auf einen ftp server zugreifen und eine datei downloaden kann bzw. in die datei hineinschauen kann.


mfg


----------



## NetDrive (10. Jun 2012)

FTP ist vielleicht nicht gerade die beste Variante (und welcher Hersteller baut sowas für 0815-User überhaupt ein ?) aber wenn du lediglich die Datei *auslesen* willst kannst du das auch mit [japi]URL#openConnection()[/japi] lösen.
Wenn du dann aber noch diese Datei "verändern" willst dann sag das bitte gleich, denn dann ist ein ziemlich großer Umbau nötig.
Denn bis auf das einfach lesen von Daten kann Java von Haus aus nicht wirklich mit FTP umgehen. Dafür werden dann Libs und Frameworks (wie z.b. Apache Commons) nötig.

btw : FTP-Files ändert man nicht, man läd sie runter, ändert diese lokal und läd sie dann neu auf den FTP rauf.


----------

